# Bloodworms in saltwater



## pjbrandon (Sep 17, 2010)

I used to have a freshwater tank, but now just maintain my saltwater tank. I still have some frozen bloodworms in my freezer, but they are labelled as 'freshwater' food, while my frozen shrimp say 'freshwater or saltwater'. Do any of you'all use bloodworms in your saltwater tanks? Is there any problem with doing this?

In my tank I have 115 gallon tank with a maroon clown, a blue tang, and an archerfish. Tons of inverts (3 starfish, an urchin, and multiple kinds of snails).


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i use blood worms in mine with no issues.....


----------

